# How do I start my Photgoraphy buisness before I turn 18?



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm Lydia and I am a wee bit young compared to most photographers wanting to go pro. I have the support of my family to let me start a photography business but I am not quite sure how to market my photography. I'm a homeschooler and so I don't have any way to advertise my services there. I have a Craigslist add posted but it isn't doing anything except raid my separate e-mail with spam. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lyonsroar (Feb 10, 2011)

How old is "a wee bit young?"


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Feb 10, 2011)

Most pro photographers have been shooting longer than you have been alive. I think you should keep it as a hobby until you can answer this question yourself. Starting a business is not something to take lightly. It requires a lot of work, time, and money that you have to invest into it before you begin to break even.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2011)

You don't get a camera and decide to go pro. Take some photos first.


----------



## Stoogley (Feb 10, 2011)

What type of photography do you do?  Who is your target market?

1.  Make a professional, dedicated website with your portfolio.  have some pages about they type of photography you do, what they'll get and how to contact you.

2.  Is there someplace local that will display your work?  When I was a teen the local library had a display case in the foyer where I could display my work for a couple of months each yr.


----------



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

Lyonsroar:I prefer not to say. But I don't have the right to drive yet.   Snakeguy101: I understand your point and I do not take this lightly. I prefer not to spend my entire life waiting. Also, I do not believe that just because you ask a question you are not ready. In my opinion it is much better to ask a question, than be afraid to just because of the fact people will see them as not prepared to do what they set out to do.


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about posting your age at all - its not as if anyone can do anything much with that info (And if your a working business looking to deal through places like cragslist you'll have to supply some info up front like that anyway).

Further what kind of photography do you do and can you do? What gear to you have to support this and also what kind of money/support do you have to finance this? 

To give any usable advice we first need info otherwise you can't get anything constructive back.


----------



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

Stoogley:Thank you for the advice. My target audience I hope to shift to people eventually but at the time being it is towards livestock (Making sure you can tell what they are, their markings, and other details used for advertisements for selling the animal). You may be wondering why I photograph animals if that is not what I intend to be my target audience. Mostly it's because my Grandfather and other family members believe there is a need for good livestock photographs.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 10, 2011)

How about posting so of your shots so we can se what stage you are at


----------



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a Canon Powershot SX130. I know it sounds like a joke to use a compact for paid photography but I'm having to work with what I've got.


----------



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

I would but I don't have any shot's because I haven't had anyone contact me about my photography.


----------



## Ryan L (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> Also, I do not believe that just because you ask a question you are not ready.


 
How long have you been shooting for? You could give some sample work, you would get a better idea if anyone thinks you're ready.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2011)

gsgary said:


> How about posting so of your shots so we can se what stage you are at



^^^This.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2011)

You don't have to spend your entire life waiting. But you have to realize that chances are you don't have the technical know-how, the equipment, or the business etiquette to start a formal business. You're probably getting ahead of yourself, and you have to realize that when you pick up a camera it doesn't automatically make you a "photographer". If you don't have a license that also severely restricts what you can provide for photographic services. 

If you have a great portfolio that speaks louder than your age, then great. But if I saw a 15 or 16 year old boy or girl approaching me and asking if I wanted photographic services, I'd tell them to stay in school.  

Take it one step at a time, you're really young and you're not going to die before you're ready to start a photography business if that's the route you want to take.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> I would but I don't have any shot's because I haven't had anyone contact me about my photography.



Okay, this confirms that you are not ready. A portfolio would be one of the first things to work on, and you shouldn't be charging people to build your portfolio if it's not even started yet.


----------



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

I would but I don't have any because no one has contacted me about my photography.


----------



## New Hampshire (Feb 10, 2011)

I am not sure you realize exactly what kind of financial investment this will take. I am just an amateur who photographs for himself, and I have spent a good couple thousand over the years just to have what little I do. A friend of mine is a pro landscape photographer, and over the years he has spends many thousands of dollars. Pro level lenses are not cheap. Full sized sensor cameras are not cheap. While you may be able to get away with cheaper gear, in the long run if you are going to be serious about this you will need the right equipment. Are you ready to lay that bill in your parents lap? That is what it may come to since, as you have alluded to with your age, you would not be able to get a bank loan of your own to satisfy your equipment needs.

And that is of course just equipment. As has been mentioned real advertising and infrastructure is also an expense you will have to worry about. A reliable vehicle to get you to your shoots. Gas money for said vehicle. The list goes on and on. This is why so many pro's progressed over the years into their businesses. I can't imagine anyone, if any at all, simply went out cold turkey and started gathering equipment and jumped into their business. If you are really serious about this as a future endeavor then it will be there when you have gained more experience and age.

Brian


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> I would but I don't have any because no one has contacted me about my photography.



You must have some photos in order to have had the idea to start doing photography as a job instead of just as a hobby. An idea of the kind of photos that you can take, even if its not in your specific subject area is still important. 

However I'll also echo the thought that if you want to offer a specific service of photography you need to have photos in that line of photography to show potential customers what you can do - that you can work and get photos of livestock that are of suitable quality to be paid for.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> LydiaK100 said:
> 
> 
> > I would but I don't have any shot's because I haven't had anyone contact me about my photography.
> ...



I didn't see that response at first.

I agree with Tyler.

If you don't have any photos because no one has contacted you about photography, that means you haven't taken any photos.

The first step to starting a business is *learning* how to do what you want to go into business for.

Just because you own a powershot, doesn't mean you know how to take good photographs.

You need to lay down the business idea for a while and just practice and learn.


----------



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

How am I suppose to make photo, out of things that I don't have. I do plan on staying in school but where in the rules does it state that I can't do photography and stay in school.  Your statements of reasons why I'm not ready sound like your asking me to do the impossible. Please explain how you would expect me to do these things that would in your opinion make me "ready"? Just because I am young and I haven't had the opportunity to build a portfolio doesn't mean I'm not ready.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> How am I suppose to make photo, out of things that I don't have. I do plan on staying in school but where in the rules does it state that I can't do photography and stay in school.  Your statements of reasons why I'm not ready sound like your asking me to do the impossible. Please explain how you would expect me to do these things that would in your opinion make me "ready"? Just because I am young and I haven't had the opportunity to build a portfolio doesn't mean I'm not ready.



It doesn't say anything about doing photography as a hobby, does it? Just getting out and testing your abilities doesn't mean interfering with your schoolwork by any means.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> How am I suppose to make photo, out of things that I don't have. I do plan on staying in school but where in the rules does it state that I can't do photography and stay in school.  Your statements of reasons why I'm not ready sound like your asking me to do the impossible. Please explain how you would expect me to do these things that would in your opinion make me "ready"? *Just because I am young and I haven't had the opportunity to build a portfolio doesn't mean I'm not ready.*





Yes it does. It means you haven't TAKEN ANY PHOTOS. Walk to a farm and take photos of Livestock. You're not going to get paid for it, because you don't have a P O R T F O L I O or E X P E R I E N C E. But it will be a start. This is what you have to do. You can't get a camera and expect instant satisfaction and start charging clients. It just doesn't work like that.


----------



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

RauschPhotograhy: I agree just because I own a Powershot doesn't mean I can take good photographs. But placing in photography competitions against both minors and adults I believe does show I have some photographic quality.


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes it does sadly - you need a portfolio in order to get any photographic jobs.

Now you say you don't have any livestock - what stops you heading out to find some? Ask a local farmer or two if you can take some photos of their livestock - explain your needs and your intent and maybe even give that farmer the photos after as a form of "payment" from you to the farmer for the time (since I'll assume that for specific photos of livestock you will need someone to help handle the animal to show the best possible pose and positions and the key features).

Which also raises the question of do you yourself know the key parts and aspects of the various animals to show the differences between species? If not this is another clear area you'll need to work on


----------



## Biggs88 (Feb 10, 2011)

You want to start a photography "buisness" but you have no idea what your doing, a very bad camera, and you have been on this earth less than the Nikon F3's professionals shoot for fun now'a'days!

No offense, but your not ready to go pro. 

The WHOLE point of paying a pro is because they have the degree and/or MANY years of experience with pro photography, $20,000+ in professional equipment and ofcourse a paying person would want their "pro's" signature to hold up in court!!! (which untill your 18, it does not)

Just shoot photos. Save your money, get a DSLR and shoot some more. Join a photography club in highschool. Go to college for photography. Add to your gear over time. eventually get the professional dslr body, a handful of lenses, oodles of lighting equipment, filters out the ass, ect. . . . .

While in college for photography, get a job at a chain photography place in a mall shooting kids and passport photos. 

Do TFP shoots on Craigslist for experience aswell.

At about the same time your done paying off your student loans, you will be ready to open a studio and start charging for your services.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> How am I suppose to make photo, out of things that I don't have. I do plan on staying in school but where in the rules does it state that I can't do photography and stay in school.  Your statements of reasons why I'm not ready sound like your asking me to do the impossible. Please explain how you would expect me to do these things that would in your opinion make me "ready"? Just because I am young and I haven't had the opportunity to build a portfolio doesn't mean I'm not ready.





o hey tyler said:


> Yes it does. It means you haven't TAKEN ANY PHOTOS. Walk to a farm and take photos of Livestock. You're not going to get paid for it, because you don't have a P O R T F O L I O or E X P E R I E N C E. But it will be a start. This is what you have to do. You can't get a camera and expect instant satisfaction and start charging clients. It just doesn't work like that.



EXACTLY.  You don't *have* photos of livestock?  Go knock on some Farmer's door and ask him if you can take a few photos of his cows or something.

Would you hire a driving instructor who has never driven a car before to teach you how to drive?

Would you hire an Algebra tutor to help you with your Algebra homework if they've never done algebra before?

No one is going to hire *you* for livestock photos if you've never taken pictures of livestock.

So go take pictures of livestock.

And then don't stop there... take MORE pictures of livestock.

Learn more about photography in general... IMPROVE upon your livestockography and THEN when you're ready... you can start thinking about a business.  :sillysmi:


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> RauschPhotograhy: I agree just because I own a Powershot doesn't mean I can take good photographs. But placing in photography competitions against both minors and adults I believe does show I have some photographic quality.



That wasn't me, that was _actually_ erose.

And about the competitions, where are these pictures? Obviously you have something to show?


----------



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

New Hampshire: I do not plan to lay that bill down in my parents lap at all. In fact I had most of the money for my camera I got for my birthday saved up and they paid for the rest. But as of now I can't just a job at the local Wal-Mart. So I'm doing what I can do.


----------



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

I will upload them first chance I get.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2011)

Hold up, so you have taken photos? Are any of them portfolio worthy? Jeeze this entire thread makes me facepalm.


----------



## New Hampshire (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, Lydia, let me see if I can explain this in a simple way.  Now, let's say I want to start a business making hand made furniture.  I have all the equipment and the experience.  I make good furniture.  What is the next logical step?....a catalog showing my products, correct?  That is sort of what a portfolio is like, a "catalog" of what you are selling.  If I were to go on Craigslist and say "I have handmade furniture for sale" but no photo of it how can anyone take me seriosuly?  Do you see what I mean?  Until you actually build a portfolio your just another person making noises, but with no actual example of the product you want to sell.

Brian


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 10, 2011)

To the OP.......

Please don't take any offense to what I'm about to say.....

Being young and homeschooled, I think this might be your first big dose of reality. Here it comes.........

You aren't going pro. Not yet. Not going to happen.

Learn how to use your camera. Learn about exposure. Take a few classes. Read a few books. THIS would be a good start. Take pictures. Get them critiqued by people that have been shooting longer than you've been alive. Work on your technique, build a portfolio.

Lather, rinse repeat. That's just the photography end of it.

Do you know what overhead is? If not, by the time you find out, it will be too late. Take a business course. Learn basic accounting, find out what it takes to BE a professional photographer..... ABOVE and BEYOND the taking of pictures...... (scheduling, marketing, sales, paperwork, equipment, insurance, Taxes, Legalese etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. There are reasons above and beyone my painful lack of talent that will prevent me from EVER becoming a professional photographer....).


Good luck!

Also remember, NOTHING will ruin your business (any business) faster than not being prepared, trained for it, and competent. Word of mouth is a killer, and news of bad business travels fast.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> But placing in photography competitions against both minors and adults I believe does show I have some photographic quality.



No, it only means you were better than *them*... but we don't know what *their* (or your) work looks like so we can't judge based off of that fact.

I know someone who won a photography contest... and their photo wasn't anything to write home about.  But they won because it was the BEST of the entries... not because it was mind-blowing photography.


----------



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

Biggs88: You can read articles from professionals, talk to several and it is not necessary to have a degree, although it does help.


----------



## New Hampshire (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> New Hampshire: I do not plan to lay that bill down in my parents lap at all. In fact I had most of the money for my camera I got for my birthday saved up and they paid for the rest. But as of now I can't just a job at the local Wal-Mart. So I'm doing what I can do.


 
Ok, excellent.  So you have made a start, and that is a good thing. But like many people have said, myself included, you need to work your way into this.  You have won a contest or two.  Congrats!  I am honestly happy for you.  But local photo contests do not make you a pro level photographer yet.

Brian


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 10, 2011)

e.rose said:


> No, it only means you were better than *them*... but we don't know what *their* (or your) work looks like so we can't judge based off of that fact.
> 
> I know someone who won a photography contest... and their photo wasn't anything to write home about.  But they won because it was the BEST of the entries... not because it was mind-blowing photography.



Seriously--unless we see the actual work, for all we know it could be fifteen people submitting pictures of their cat.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > No, it only means you were better than *them*... but we don't know what *their* (or your) work looks like so we can't judge based off of that fact.
> ...



I went to quite a large state fair in Northern Maine, which is extremely rural compared to where I live. 

One of the first place photos in their photo competition was a top down view of a cat that was  walking away from the photographer, that had also been run through a "pencil sketch" filter in photoshop. No joke.


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 10, 2011)

I think we are getting Trolled. ldman:


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 10, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> I think we are getting Trolled. ldman:




The sad thing is, _I kind of hope we are._


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 10, 2011)

[sniff.... sniff.....]

Anyone else smell that?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Case in point.


----------



## sugo (Feb 10, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Being young and homeschooled, I think this might be your first big dose of reality. Here it comes.........



homeschooled kids get a dose of reality far sooner than most traditionally schooled kids so I hope that you aren't implying that she is somehow sheltered from reality as a homeschooler.  Pretty ignorant if you do.


----------



## LydiaK100 (Feb 10, 2011)

Listen, I didn't come here for an argument. I came here for how to let people know about my photography. So to all the people who are saying that I'm not ready, when I wish for your opinion over that matter I'll ask. Brian, were not talking about furniture. E.rose I have to say there were some professional photographers in the contest so that right there should prove a point.Stradahovious (I think I spelled that right) I've read books, I understand the technical aspects, and being homeschooled gives me more time to practice. Resorting to chatspeak nice...real mature. I think you have all lost credibility right here. You really think that you are better than me don't you? Just don't forget the fact that just because you may have been doing photography longer than I doesn't automatically make you better than me.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 10, 2011)

sugo said:


> homeschooled kids get a dose of reality far sooner than most traditionally schooled kids


 
Not the ones I've run into, and I've worked with hundreds.

Guess it depends on the teachings.

Call me ignorant if you wish (whatever that means...), I've been called worse.


----------



## Biggs88 (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> Biggs88: You can read articles from professionals, talk to several and it is not necessary to have a degree, although it does help.



Thus I said "and/or".


I mean, do you know what ISO, noise, f stops, WB, DOF, metering, RAW format, exposure, histograms, gray scale, small sensors and large sensors format, ect, ect, ect. . . . are?

(without google search)


I mean, you have all these people telling you that your NOT ready too go pro. 
Either where all lying to you, or you can't take the info and accept it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2011)

You're still not ready.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 10, 2011)

The fact that you're retaliating kind of makes me think you're looking for a fight. Sorry.


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2011)

Forget the competition - we need to see examples of your work for anyone hear to pass any form of judgement on another skill. I've seen young photographers who are darn good - and I've seen old photographers who are darn terrible. Can't say what you are till we see the colour of your photos


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> .Stradahovious (I think I spelled that right) I've read books, I understand the technical aspects, and being homeschooled gives me more time to practice. Resorting to chatspeak nice...real mature. I think you have all lost credibility right here. You really think that you are better than me don't you? Just don't forget the fact that just because you may have been doing photography longer than I doesn't automatically make you better than me.


 
No, you didn't spell it right, even though it's right in front of you.  Good effort though......

Chatspeak? I don't know or care what you're talking about. Lost all credibility? I'm glad your razor sharp mind and lightning wit can discern that from one post.

I'm so broken up over this I'm going to go do two things you can't.....

Drive to the bar, have a drink. 

Happy trolling! 

I think I hear you mom calling.........


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> E.rose I have to say there were some professional photographers in the contest so that right there should prove a point.



No it doesn't.

I just saw some "professional" pictures from a friend's wedding a few months back and they look like they were taken from a crappy cellphone camera at ISO234,235,754,124 and very clearly displayed, in virtually every photo, that she didn't know how to use her flash properly.

A professional.

Just because someone is a "professional", doesn't make them good.

I'm sure everyone on this forum could give you the URLs of at least 5 photographers each, who are supposed "professionals" whose work is horrid.

I'm not saying you're NOT a good photographer... you could be an excellent photographer for all we know...

I'm just saying **WE** don't know if you are because you haven't showed us any of your work, and just saying "I won a photo contest (with professionals)", means absolutely nothing without photographic evidence.


----------



## New Hampshire (Feb 10, 2011)

*sigh* either this IS trolling or a sad commentary on the current youth of America. :er:

Brian


----------



## Biggs88 (Feb 10, 2011)

New Hampshire said:


> *sigh* either this IS trolling or a sad commentary on the current youth of America. :er:
> 
> Brian



It's both!!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> I'm so broken up over this I'm going to go do two things you can't.....
> 
> Drive to the bar, have a drink.



Can I come?  I could use a drink.  



New Hampshire said:


> *sigh* either this IS trolling or a sad commentary on the current youth of America. :er:
> 
> Brian



[Presses thank you button] <-----------(I used up all of mine for the day.  )


----------



## New Hampshire (Feb 10, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> I'm so broken up over this I'm going to go do two things you can't.....
> 
> Drive to the bar, have a drink.


 
Now THAT is hilarious! :lmao:

Brian


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 10, 2011)

New Hampshire said:


> *sigh* either this IS trolling or a sad commentary on the current youth of America. :er:
> 
> Brian


 
Both would be my guess.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 10, 2011)

To answer the OP's question...

If you are going to start a business, you really need an SLR camera. A point and shoot just won't do.

I am getting ahead of myself though...

The very first thing you need is a Logo. Every business has a logo. They can take time to get right, so concentrate on that first.

Then after you have a logo all sorted out, get a facebook business page that you can put your logo on.

Now you are ready to start taking pictures. Post your pictures on facebook for everyone to see. 

Then you can advertise on Craigslist, and point people to your facebook business page. Here they will see your logo, and know you are a pro. Then they can see your photos, and they will hire you on the spot.

So start getting all your ducks in a row...Logo first.

Oh, and take some pictures of ducks. Everyone loves pictures of ducks.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 10, 2011)

Linda, 
the fact that you are not old enough to drive, means that you have not had time to develop a clear level of understanding of photography.  
You have a sub-par camera, which means even if you take a technically precise shot it will still be sub-par.
You have what sounds like no real experience in making photographs of live stock or any other thing, without experience and practice you can&#8217;t learn.

As stated in many lines already you are - too young, too un-experienced and just not ready to be a pro photographer or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 10, 2011)

Ducks are cute but I like turtles!

I can't believe I just read, what? 4 pages of this! lol.

OP, you are not a photographer without pictures anymore than I'm an astronaut without a rocket.

I do believe you don't need an expensive camera nor do I doubt that with determination anyone, young or old can do whatever they dream.

Take and post a picture, we're all waiting.


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 10, 2011)

This is quite funny....

He gives minors a horrible name, only 1 more year till im 18 =P 

I honestly hope this is a troll.....has "Joker" ever come back from that banning back in October?

BTW, until you do give us so photos, we are all better than you. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> This is quite funny....
> 
> He gives minors a horrible name, only 1 more year till im 18 =P



You mean, *she* right? Unless you know a lot of dudes with the name Lydia.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2011)

:addpics:


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 10, 2011)

Considering the OP has been viewing this thread for so long, you'd think they'd muster up the cojones (or female cojones, I guess) to respond? Hmm... Or maybe they could upload that infamous award winning picture. You never know.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 10, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> you'd think they'd muster up the cojones (or female cojones, I guess)


 
Female cajones......  would that be "tacos"?


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 10, 2011)

Doh...............:lmao:


----------



## New Hampshire (Feb 10, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > you'd think they'd muster up the cojones (or female cojones, I guess)
> ...


 




 
Wow, I never expected it would be a thread like this that would enable me to post a Psychostick video, and yet here we are! :lmao:

Brian


----------



## Joves (Feb 10, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > you'd think they'd muster up the cojones (or female cojones, I guess)
> ...


 I think it is more like ovaries. 
But seriously Lydia nobody is trying to trash you, they are merely being honest. You need to have an example of your work for any potential customers, they wont take your word for it that you are a photographer without it. Part of being professional is being grown up and not getting all butt hurt over people critisizing you or your work.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2011)

New Hampshire said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > RauschPhotography said:
> ...


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 10, 2011)

New Hampshire said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > RauschPhotography said:
> ...



 :lmao:


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 10, 2011)

He..she..it..whatever

I declare this thread about dinosaurs


----------



## Abby Rose (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't think she'll be back. ;-)

How about this for dinosaurs? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T._Rex_(band)


----------



## Davor (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is my two cents,

As nice and honest everyone is being, the sad truth is that she is too young to understand most of this stuff you guys are telling her. Although she has great ambition and one day it will prob take her far in life, for now she is not taking anyone's advice or trying to take this seriously. 

Im not trying to sound harsh, but LydiaK100 you should listen to what everyone is saying, they have experience and are in the business so they know what they are talking about. With all due respect, no one in their right mind would hire you for their photos, they rather pay money to a professional who has experience. But don't give up, go out there and start making photos.


----------



## Josh220 (Feb 10, 2011)

None of it matters because it's a troll. It was obvious after reading the first few posts.


----------



## willis_927 (Feb 10, 2011)

Overread said:


> Forget the competition - we need to see examples of your work for anyone hear to pass any form of judgement on another skill. I've seen young photographers who are darn good - and I've seen old photographers who are darn terrible. Can't say what you are till we see the colour of your photos


 
I don't think it can be said any better than this. Although young age does lead us to believe she is unexperienced, this is not a definate fact. Have to see the work to tell!


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Well that was a fun read.


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 10, 2011)

I took a quick scan through this, and there is one thing I did not see mentioned (correct me if I'm wrong).... 

In order to run a business, you need to be able to sign contracts. If you aren't even of driving age yet, that ain't happening.... unless you put the business in Mom and/or Dad's name, in which case they take legal & financial responsibility for your screw-ups, which somehow I don't see happening, either.


----------



## adversus (Feb 10, 2011)

Phranquey said:


> I took a quick scan through this, and there is one thing I did not see mentioned (correct me if I'm wrong)....
> 
> In order to run a business, you need to be able to sign contracts. If you aren't even of driving age yet, that ain't happening.... unless you put the business in Mom and/or Dad's name, in which case they take legal & financial responsibility for your screw-ups, which somehow I don't see happening, either.



Disclaimer: I'm not a lawyer.  I'm just a dude on the internet (with a graduate degree (NOT LAW, FFS) and I deal with business and contract laws).

Actually the key difference is what's enforceable.  In most states (I think it may be standard across the states but not 100% sure) any person can put their mark on a contract.  That doesn't mean it's not valid.  But it does mean, if the person is under the "age of consent or disability", the contract is valid unless something challenges it's validity or is voided.

In most states, minors have the right to void a contract at anytime.  This is the fundamental problem with minor's signing contracts.  So as an example:

1.  Ms. 15-year-old-photographer signs a contract with A_Happy_Couple01 to shoot their engagement which gives A_Happy_Couple01 permission make prints of their pictures

2.  Ms. 15YOP decides after 10 days that she doesn't feel like it, and tosses the contract in the shredder.  

3.  A_Happy_Couple01 is now legally forbidden from making prints of their own pictures, because the contract granting them is now null and void, so the copyright is never transferred to A_Happy_Couple01

Punchline:
Minors can sign contracts, but:
1.  They are not enforceable
2.  The minor can void them at any time for any reason
3.  Good luck going through arbitration or civil court

If, for some stupid reason, you get to #3, arbitration and courts side with the minor near universally.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 10, 2011)

adversus said:


> Phranquey said:
> 
> 
> > I took a quick scan through this, and there is one thing I did not see mentioned (correct me if I'm wrong)....
> ...



This is correct.  :thumbup:

DISCLAIMER: I may or may not be a lawyer.  I may or may also be a magical flower fairy.  This is the internet, so you'll never know for sure.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you ARE a magical flower fairy!!!


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 10, 2011)

If I was magical I'd have a better camera.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 10, 2011)

you're just a regular flower fairy then?


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 10, 2011)

adversus said:


> Phranquey said:
> 
> 
> > I took a quick scan through this, and there is one thing I did not see mentioned (correct me if I'm wrong)....
> ...


 
Thanks for the correction, and _that_ would be a scary situation.


----------



## JenKat (Feb 10, 2011)

...

Is it wrong that I basically just lmao'd for like six pages? 

There's nothing I can add that hasn't already been said.. Other than...

You all just shut up. She's like, better than you, ok? :chatty:

Ok, I'm done...

Somebody's either having fun with all of us, or we've got a little kid who's ego's been inflated way too long... 

Everyone's trying to give constructive criticism, hon. It's not gonna be the "You're just so awesome" you're probably used to. It's honest. Respect that, and learn from it. No one's trying to do anything to help. Well, up until the childish comments...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 10, 2011)

Childish???
How dare you!!!


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 10, 2011)

By trying to start a business so young I can almost guarantee you your in for disappointment.  Turning your passion into a business can be a very strenuous situation, even for people that have the education and background to do it properly.  If you try this, it will be a headache and you may ruin your love for photography.  I admire your ambition to start something at such a young age, but believe me, wait.  Just have fun taking pictures, refining your skill, and being a kid!!...join a photography club, get on the yearbook in school, learn your craft.  You don't need a major in photography, but some business school will help.  Photography will still be there in 10 years, I know it sounds like a long time, but trust me, the next 10 years will fly by faster then you think.


----------



## rickabobaloey (Feb 10, 2011)

I manage an ice cream shop during the summer months. One of the young ladies we have working for us is graduating this year. When I bought my DSLR last summer she got really excited and said she'd pay to have her senior pictures taken by me.

I declined. I told her that senior pictures are something that you want an experienced photographer capturing. It marks the end of 1 journey (adolescence) and the start of a new (adulthood). It should be captured correctly and something to have forever and remember.

I did offer to take pictures for free to just test things out and that she could have the photos. If she wanted to use them she could, if not, it didn't really waste either of our time. So we set a time for both of us to meet outdoors and I captured around 100 photos of her. About 1-2 were decent, but nothing I'd even considering charging for, let alone putting in a portfolio. But it gave me experience and I learned that the 18-55mm kit lens is not good for portraits. 

Moral of the story? I had ZERO experience with portraits. Not to mention an indoor studio with lights, backdrops, etc. If you've no experience doing something. You can't just up and snap your fingers, presto! You're a professional photographer with your own business.


----------



## JenKat (Feb 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Childish???
> How dare you!!!


 
I was referring to her.


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 10, 2011)

sugo said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Being young and homeschooled, I think this might be your first big dose of reality. Here it comes.........
> ...



I'm sorry...what? On average home-schooled children get their "dose of reality" (disregarding the subjectivity of the term) *much* later in life. Kids that attend public school usually learn to understand the world around them fairly early on. Yes, sometimes that means experimenting with alcohol or drugs...which is unfortunate...but it means they're trying to better understand what goes on around them. Most children balance out toward the latter end of their formative years and usually stop experimenting.

Homeschoolers, on the other hand, usually are barred from the real world until much later in their lives. This is because the types of parents that homeschool are often the types of parents that believe the outside world will affect their children negatively (which also happens to be the #1 reason *why* they homeschool, in the first place)...and thus to "protect" their children they make sure they only spend time with the children of "likeminded" parents. Eventually, this can lead to an outburst of negative behavior. It's where the old adage about pastor's children comes from.

And no...this isn't my own research. I took a lot of psychology classes in college and Health magazine has a *ton* of research on the topic. Social misfunctions aside...homeschoolers have a *huge* propensity for misbehavior right around the college level (18-20) and it's been linked pretty heavily to level of sheltering by the parents.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> To answer the OP's question...
> 
> If you are going to start a business, you really need an SLR camera. A point and shoot just won't do.
> 
> ...



I LOL'd at this pretty hard.


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 10, 2011)

JenKat said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Childish???
> ...



Good. Dinosaurs are serious business.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 10, 2011)

JenKat said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Childish???
> ...



Oh, so you are picking on a poor, defenseless, home schooled child.






How dare you!!!


----------



## JenKat (Feb 10, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> JenKat said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 

Yes. Yes, they are. The turtles and fairies, too.


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> JenKat said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



Hey, she isnt a poor defenseless child, after all, she won a photo contest with pictures we havnt seen! She sounds like a pro to me.


----------



## JenKat (Feb 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> JenKat said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 
Yep. Pretty much... :thumbup:

Stephen: LMAO!


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 10, 2011)

On this topic...if you look in my sig you'll find roughly $5,500 of stuff that I'm currently using. Add in another $3,000 of stuff I've used and gotten rid of and I'm in pretty deep. I've been trying to improve my photography skills for around 3 years now and have spent quite a bit of time doing so. I've won 3 or 4 photography contests for shots that I knew weren't my best.

But I wouldn't dare start a photography business or even sell my photography. Why? Because I haven't improved to a level capable of doing so. Creating and maintaining a photography business involves a *LOT* of work, a *LOT* of talent, and a *LOT* of perseverance. 

It also *demands* the ability to take advice.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 10, 2011)

DerekSalem said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > To answer the OP's question...
> ...


Why?
It's for real. 
I did it myself, and it worked for me!
I made a logo, a Facebook business page, threw some photos on it...

...and BAM! Successful business.

Oh, hey! Go ask Tyler, he's a fan of my Facebook page!


----------



## JenKat (Feb 10, 2011)

DerekSalem said:


> It also *demands* the ability to take advice.


 
Amen.


----------



## JenKat (Feb 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Why?
> It's for real.
> I did it myself, and it worked for me!
> I made a logo, a Facebook business page, threw some photos on it...
> ...


 
Does it work with geese too? oh, and how about swans? I've got pictures of those on my facebook page... I think I'm ready...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 10, 2011)

Logo?


----------



## JenKat (Feb 10, 2011)

Crap... I forgot that part... Let me go open Paint and draw something up... Give me a minute...


----------



## adversus (Feb 10, 2011)

I have like 300 pictures of water fowl


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 10, 2011)

I mean, if she had pictures of Dinosaurs...I think we would have an Ansel Adams on our hands.
Screw livestock
A big row of dinosaurs.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2011)

DerekSalem said:


> On this topic...if you look in my sig you'll find roughly $5,500 of stuff that I'm currently using. Add in another $3,000 of stuff I've used and gotten rid of and I'm in pretty deep. I've been trying to improve my photography skills for around 3 years now and have spent quite a bit of time doing so. I've won 3 or 4 photography contests for shots that I knew weren't my best.
> 
> But I wouldn't dare start a photography business or even sell my photography. Why? Because I haven't improved to a level capable of doing so. Creating and maintaining a photography business involves a *LOT* of work, a *LOT* of talent, and a *LOT* of perseverance.
> 
> It also *demands* the ability to take advice.



Oh I don't know about all that. I haven't taken anybody's advice here and I sell my work all the time. In fact, I have work hanging in finer restaurants. I can't keep it there. An image I posted here critiqued by Siskel, Ebert, Larry and his brother Darryl , and his other brother Darryl , has sold over and over again. 26 prints. 160.00 per.
I'm not kidding.

Critique is nothing more than an opinion. Sometimes it's better not to dwell on the opinion and move forward. You can't please these people. That is never going to happen.
I always see this critique: Well I wish this would have been here, or that would have been there. And then before you know it, the photograph turns into something someone else didn't create.
If you put all this time and money into something as simple as pressing a button, and you have won contests and still think your work is not good enough to sell. Stop now. You sold yourself short and you have no confidence.

It's not that hard. Trust me.


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 10, 2011)

I think he means advice from the customer.


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 11, 2011)

So hey guys I have a stethoscope how do I open my own Family Practice? LOL

This made me laugh!!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 11, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> I think he means advice from the customer.



Doesn't matter what he means. He's beaten before he gave it a shot. According to him. He doesn't know what someone else see's. None of these people do. That's why you so often see differences of opinions on images. What one likes the other doesn't. Put it up for sale in the right place and 10 people will walk by and not notice. But sooner or later one will walk by.
Go ahead and listen to these people. See how far you get without your own drive and determination while basing your skill set on their beliefs. Instead of creating an income, he's pouring money into the equipment pit.

People don't want pictures of people over their fireplace. They want the unusual. People are not unusual. The seldom seen is. The things you yourself pass by without noticing until it's 24 by 36. Families want photos of people. They want photos of THEIR family. They aint coming back. It's a one time thing most often. That's why portraiture does nothing for me while I see all these folks wanting to be portrait photographers. It's a thing of the past.

 You want a customer or 10?
Get an unusual image and a marketing strategy. Realize that it takes money to make money.
There are probably 100 people on this forum that have an image that will sell, but they can't sell it.
Or they sell one and spend the money like dummies instead of putting the money back into the image.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 11, 2011)

FoggyLens said:


> So hey guys I have a stethoscope how do I open my own Family Practice? LOL
> 
> This made me laugh!!



Nice smart alec reply. Impressive.
Is there something wrong with someone wanting to become something? Or are you just trying to fit in?

This is what makes me laugh.

And of course, this thread has nothing to do with me. I don't have all the answers and I'm not above all in photography. But you are. Huh? A young person thinks about becoming something, and you add this to the discussion. This isn't critique, nor is it advice. It's about you wanting to fit in.

And again, this makes me laugh.


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 11, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> FoggyLens said:
> 
> 
> > So hey guys I have a stethoscope how do I open my own Family Practice? LOL
> ...



"Nice smart Alec Reply"....You realize this whole thread is a joke from an OP that hasnt been back since the 2nd post. 
Who are you to come in here acting all high and mighty on your photography horse? Its one thing to explain yourself in such magnificent detail when the post is actually useful, and not 5 pages of Facepalm and ROFLS. 
Save it for a post that matters, and an audience that wants to listen.

Also the guy who you're trying to "beat" has a link to his photos...thats more than you.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 11, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> "Nice smart Alec Reply"....You realize this whole thread is a joke from an OP that hasnt been back since the 2nd post.
> *Who are you to come in here acting all high and mighty on your photography horse?* Its one thing to explain yourself in such magnificent detail when the post is actually useful, and not 5 pages of Facepalm and ROFLS.
> Save it for a post that matters, and an audience that wants to listen.
> 
> Also the guy who you're trying to "beat" has a link to his photos...thats more than you.



I'm not here to prove anything. Are you? Wanna prove something hot shot? Don't try to do it here on the net. Where it or you , doesn't matter. I'm not trying to beat anybody my fine feathered friend. I don't do that on the Internet. I do that off the Internet. You see, if you aren't an audience that wanted to " read", and not " Listen" you would not have replied. Right , slick?
Now onward and upward to better things and an answer to your question.

None of your business.

One like you on every thread , my friend.


----------



## Davor (Feb 11, 2011)

i have a feeling you guys crushed her dream of becoming a Livestock Photographer :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Feb 11, 2011)

Davor said:


> i have a feeling you guys crushed her dream of becoming a Livestock Photographer :lmao:



If she was actually a little girl and not a troll... I highly doubt we killed anything.

I have a feeling she went elsewhere out of frustration of our telling her she needs to slow down and not put the cart before the horse... but I don't think we killed anything.

She'll still try to figure out how to turn it into a business.  Maybe she'll go to another forum... or maybe she'll have her parents buy her a bunch of business books... but I doubt her dreams are dead.


----------



## Althom (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## Sbuxo (Feb 11, 2011)

i guess i came too late. I was gonna tell her learn how to spell Photography Business before thinking about one. :er:


----------



## bobbyknight (Feb 11, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> How old is "a wee bit young?"





LydiaK100 said:


> Lyonsroar:I prefer not to say. But I don't have the right to drive yet.





This is ridiculously funny :smileys:

Nobody can harm you by posting your age here


----------



## New Hampshire (Feb 11, 2011)

Sbuxo said:


> i guess i came too late. I was gonna tell her learn how to spell Photography Business before thinking about one. :er:


 
ZING!  I didn't even catch that one!  Nice! 

Brian


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 11, 2011)

jeesh, why can't I get this kind of action on my C&C threads?


----------



## sanderso (Feb 11, 2011)

No offense to prior threads, but this is the best TPF thread I've read since being here!!  I now have a new appreciation for ducks and dinosaurs. 

I think what's missing however, is the recognition that the OP has the Spark. Most folks aren't trying to conquer the world at her age. Many aren't trying even trying at 2x or 3x her age. One can learn to improve photography (I hope...otherwise what am I doing here), but one can't "learn" (easily) the Spark. Sounds like she was born with it. Assuming she's not a troll...which I doubt...truth is always better than fiction.

Unfortunately, her blind side is recognition that the details of photography are needed to be a good photographer. Oh well. If she can overcome these and other worldly details ahead of her, she'll do ok...she's got the Spark...but I doubt it will be in taking pix...unless her missing posts rival A. Adams.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 11, 2011)

Snakeguy101 said:


> Most pro photographers have been shooting longer than you have been alive. I think you should keep it as a hobby until you can answer this question yourself. Starting a business is not something to take lightly. It requires a lot of work, time, and money that you have to invest into it before you begin to break even.


 
Like Joey Lawerence, right? Oh wait. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joey_Lawrence_(photographer)


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 11, 2011)

DerekSalem said:


> On this topic...if you look in my sig you'll find roughly $5,500 of stuff that I'm currently using. Add in another $3,000 of stuff I've used and gotten rid of and I'm in pretty deep. I've been trying to improve my photography skills for around 3 years now and have spent quite a bit of time doing so. I've won 3 or 4 photography contests for shots that I knew weren't my best.
> 
> But I wouldn't dare start a photography business or even sell my photography. Why? Because I haven't improved to a level capable of doing so. Creating and maintaining a photography business involves a *LOT* of work, a *LOT* of talent, and a *LOT* of perseverance.
> 
> It also *demands* the ability to take advice.


 
You think you're a baller? I have over 20Gs worth.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 11, 2011)

So if you guys have to fart at work, do you bust ass in the middle of a billion cubicles or do you go some place private. Ooops, gotta run to the server room. BRB!


----------



## NikonNewbie (Feb 11, 2011)

I am the queen of France!
until I see pics that won in an competition. :meh:


----------



## NikonNewbie (Feb 11, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> Stephen.C said:
> 
> 
> > "Nice smart Alec Reply"....You realize this whole thread is a joke from an OP that hasnt been back since the 2nd post.
> ...


 

Dear Lightspeed,
I haven't been around much as I've been very sick 
Thank you for showing me what a facepalm was, I was unaware, but now I can laugh (through gurggled coughs and wheezing) thanks


----------



## GrantH (Feb 11, 2011)

Chock one up for public school kids on this one.


----------



## ballr4lyf (Feb 11, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> So if you guys have to fart at work, do you bust ass in the middle of a billion cubicles or do you go some place private. Ooops, gotta run to the server room. BRB!



Server room... But I usually try to hold it until right before my boss has to walk in there.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Feb 11, 2011)

GrantH said:


> Chock one up for public school kids on this one.


 

Guess they do not have spelling Bee's in her at home school. Shame though. Really, it is.

pssst...was my grammer ok? I went to public school?


----------



## timlair (Feb 11, 2011)

GrantH said:


> Chock one up for public school kids on this one.



This thread was by far the most entertaining I've ever read. I do hope she/he/it/op wasn't serious. 

But come on guys, you're getting a little tough on the Home-learn-ed!

I was homes schooled K-12. And I'm more 'normal' than most kids at the college I attend haha. It's all about the parents. You either have the, "I dont want my babies being exposed to the horrible world." or the "I don't want to pay for your ass to be put in a private school, and you're sure as hell not going to that school where everyone is getting shot at." The latter being my parents.


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 11, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > FoggyLens said:
> ...


 

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW! yes, yes I agree save it for a post that matters, and an audience that wants to listen! Thank you Stephen..


----------



## Scatterbrained (Feb 11, 2011)

timlair said:


> GrantH said:
> 
> 
> > Chock one up for public school kids on this one.
> ...


+1
Most home school parents I know do it because they don't want their kids stuck in an environment where the teachers aim toward the lowest common denominator. I'm yet to meet one who doesn't want their kids "exposed to the world".   I think this thread does prove the very herd like mentality of public school kids.  
As far as the OP. There is a lot to learn before trying to market yourself as a photographer.  I would recommend finding a photographer in your area who is good and volunteering as an assistant.


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 11, 2011)

Scatterbrained said:


> timlair said:
> 
> 
> > GrantH said:
> ...


----------



## sugo (Feb 11, 2011)

timlair said:


> GrantH said:
> 
> 
> > Chock one up for public school kids on this one.
> ...



I homeschool my kids for the same reason.  I want my kids to have a quality education and our public schools just aren't providing that.  I'm sure there are people who homeschool because they want to thump their bible but our reasons are strictly academic.  A nice bonus is that my kids grow up "in the real world" they certainly don't have to spend 25+ years training for the chance to apply to it in the future.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2011)

GrantH said:


> Chock one up for public school kids on this one.



Unless you're trying to be all ironical and ****......  the word you're looking for is "chalk".  You mean "chalk one up for the public school kids"......... right?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2011)

timlair said:


> I was homes schooled K-12.


 
Yeah........ You must have held to the same grammar curriculum as the OP.

This is like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> "Nice smart Alec Reply"....You realize this whole thread is a joke from an OP that hasnt been back since the 2nd post.
> Who are you to come in here acting all high and mighty on your photography horse? Its one thing to explain yourself in such magnificent detail when the post is actually useful, and not 5 pages of Facepalm and ROFLS.
> Save it for a post that matters, and an audience that wants to listen.
> 
> Also the guy who you're trying to "beat" has a link to his photos...thats more than you.



Word of advice, don't take anything LightSpeed says seriously. Everything they post is kind of a joke. On the same level as Sobolik, except they actually have slightly better grasp on the English language. 

But still, there's an ignore button. I used it on LightSpeed once I established they had nothing of substance to offer. :thumbup:


----------



## timlair (Feb 11, 2011)

sugo said:


> timlair said:
> 
> 
> > GrantH said:
> ...



And it sure doesnt hurt to grow up around mature (in most cases) adults instead of the immature peers we surround ourselves with on too many occasions. Of course, you do need peers. And if the parents did it (homes schooling) right, you find other outlets. (ie. church, boy scouts, girl scouts, and sports)


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2011)

Also, this thread is still going on, lol wut?


----------



## timlair (Feb 11, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> timlair said:
> 
> 
> > I was homes schooled K-12.
> ...



HAHA, dang auto-correct.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Also, this thread is still going on, lol wut?



I shore do loves me some intrawebs.........  theys fantastical.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe the OP will be back. She probably had to wake up early and go to school.

Oh, wait...


----------



## timlair (Feb 11, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Also, this thread is still going on, lol wut?
> ...



Ugreid!


----------



## timlair (Feb 11, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Maybe the OP will be back. She probably had to wake up early and go to school.
> 
> Oh, wait...



HAHAHA. I've heard that so many times. Most of my homeschooled friends could wake up whenever they wanted. But my parents made me get up at 7am every weekday morning. No snow days, barely even sick days, and the occasional 'field trip'. So, if her parents are any like mine, its breakfast at 7, school at 8, "free time" when you're done, chores and other family 'activities' till 9, and bed by 10.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2011)

timlair said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the OP will be back. She probably had to wake up early and go to school.
> ...



Hey Tim, did you know that there's finally another Explosions in the Sky album coming out this year? It's been long enough.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 11, 2011)

timlair said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the OP will be back. She probably had to wake up early and go to school.
> ...



No offense, but I don't think I could ever do home schooling. I think every kid needs the freedom to do something stupid in their lifetime--it's how you learn what's fun, what should be avoided, and prevent getting charges that actually stay on your record!


----------



## robb01 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well this has been a fun read, *heads off to take photos of ducks and livestock*


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 11, 2011)

timlair said:


> GrantH said:
> 
> 
> > Chock one up for public school kids on this one.
> ...



That's part of the problem though Timlair...parents believe kids are being shot at in school lol parents don't have to "pay" for public school...even the books can be paid for by the state if you have trouble paying for them. Home-schooling actually costs a lot, but the only reason it's easier is because the state actually gives you a stipend to help pay for it. Some home-schooling parents actually get *paid* for doing it...which is another reason why some families go that route. If you have many kids (which is somewhat normal for super-conservative or home-schooling families...at least in this area) you can actually get paid quite well for home-schooling your kids.


Scatterbrained: Maybe it's just location...because mostly all of the home-schooled kids from the Cleveland area that I knew were home-schooled because their parents didn't want them to be in an environment where their morality would be challenged. Almost every home-schooled family around here is super-conservative and do it to maintain complete control over their kids.



sugo said:


> I homeschool my kids for the same reason.  I want my  kids to have a quality education and our public schools just aren't  providing that.  I'm sure there are people who homeschool because they  want to thump their bible but our reasons are strictly academic.  A nice  bonus is that my kids grow up "in the real world" they certainly don't  have to spend 25+ years training for the chance to apply to it in the  future.



That's another assumption that may or may not be true...I went to public school and got a pretty strong education. Public school isn't nearly what a lot of people assume it is...it just allows a lot more. What I mean by that is if a kid applies him/herself it can be an extremely strong education, but if the kid wants to slack off and do nothing...that's entirely possible, as well. *THAT* comes down to the parents making sure their kids are doing what they need to and staying on top of their relationship.


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 11, 2011)

robb01 said:


> Well this has been a fun read, *heads off to take photos of ducks and livestock*


 

:thumbup: LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 11, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> Oh I don't know about all that. I haven't taken anybody's advice here and I sell my work all the time. In fact, I have work hanging in finer restaurants. I can't keep it there. An image I posted here critiqued by Siskel, Ebert, Larry and his brother Darryl , and his other brother Darryl , has sold over and over again. 26 prints. 160.00 per.
> I'm not kidding.
> 
> Critique is nothing more than an opinion. Sometimes it's better not to dwell on the opinion and move forward. You can't please these people. That is never going to happen.
> ...



Forgot to comment on this...I meant that as a photographer you have to always be able to take critique. I don't mean "listen to it and change your style", but more along the lines of being able to listen to advice and honestly think about what the person is trying to say. Doesn't mean you have to follow that advice...just saying you will *ALWAYS* be handed critique and advice. Sometimes it's as simple as being able to *not* listen to it. But taking it and retaliating in the way she did is exactly the *opposite* of how to handle it.


So, like Bitters said...have you made that logo yet?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Feb 11, 2011)

DerekSalem said:


> Scatterbrained: Maybe it's just location...because mostly all of the home-schooled kids from the Cleveland area that I knew were home-schooled because their parents didn't want them to be in an environment where their morality would be challenged. Almost every home-schooled family around here is super-conservative and do it to maintain complete control over their kids.
> 
> 
> .


Meh, it's always a mix, but here if FL I find it to be parents who are more concerned about the educational bit. As an example I can use my wife; both of her parents hold doctoral degrees in sciences and both are liberal democrats, yet she and her siblings were home-schooled, and so were many of here friends.   When I meet her friends that she grew up with I find the case to be much the same.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 11, 2011)

I made Anthony Bourdain's Mushroom Soup last night. It just wasn't as magical as the first time I made it.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Feb 11, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> I made Anthony Bourdain's Mushroom Soup last night. It just wasn't as magical as the first time I made it.


Did you remember the pixie dust?  I roast my mushrooms with organic, naturally cultivated pixie methane before making the soup, it gives a very pleasant flavor to the soup.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 11, 2011)

Scatterbrained said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > I made Anthony Bourdain's Mushroom Soup last night. It just wasn't as magical as the first time I made it.
> ...


 
No, but I did drink a ton of sherry....wait...that was supposed to go into the soup before going into me...


----------



## Scatterbrained (Feb 11, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...


I've found that Sherry prefers to be eaten rather than drank. YMMV


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...



Straight up cooking sherry is the only way to pre game prior to dinner.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 11, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Scatterbrained said:
> ...


 
And then (wild) turkey (101 prrof) for dinner!


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 11, 2011)

I make a motion to rename this thread "how to make ignorant comments about home schooler's, while arguing with teenagers" .


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> I make a motion to rename this thread "how to make ignorant comments about home schooler's, while arguing with teenagers" .


 

What does ignorant mean?


----------



## KAikens318 (Feb 11, 2011)

LydiaK100 said:


> How am I suppose to make photo, out of things that I don't have. I do plan on staying in school but where in the rules does it state that I can't do photography and stay in school.  Your statements of reasons why I'm not ready sound like your asking me to do the impossible. Please explain how you would expect me to do these things that would in your opinion make me "ready"? Just because I am young and I haven't had the opportunity to build a portfolio doesn't mean I'm not ready.



That is the essence of photography. Taking nothing and turning it into something. Take photos of an old barn, the mountains, flowers, rusty chains, fire hydrants, people in the city, anything that you can find. 

Here are some examples of some boring objects through a photographer's eye. I took these when I first got my camera because I wanted the practice on the technical stuff:


















Give it a creative flair and if you have the eye for it, you can turn it into something. Go out with your camera and try to get some shots, then play with them in Photoshop or a photo editing program. You will never get any work if you don't at least have something to show your potential clients. 

We are not here to crush your dreams or break your spirit, but instead here to let you know the harsh reality of being a small business owner and becoming a successful photographer. I have been shooting for almost 2 years now with a professional level camera and am just now starting to pick up paying clients for portraits and weddings. It takes time. You will have to get a better camera eventually if you want people to take you seriously. You need knowledge on lighting, composition, rule of thirds, bokeh, aperture, shutter speeds, ISO. It takes more than choosing a scene setting and pushing a button. Much more.

Practice, practice, practice. There is ALWAYS something to take a picture of. It is up to you to make it interesting.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 11, 2011)

I had similar dreams to what the OP has, at her age.  I never had Craigslist or the like as a kid, but I did have dreams of a career in photography.

My brother and I were strongly interested in computers as they started becoming more and more popular.  By 18, my brother was already building his own computers.  Which anymore doesn't seem like such a feat, but at the time you didn't really hear of it like you do now.

I've never bought a home PC since I was fresh out of highschool and bought my first PC.  Since then I've been building them on my own also.  

Now, my brother runs the local computer store, and has contracts with many local businesses to upkeep their servers.  I work press maintenance and printing for one of the largest sign printing shops in America.  Which includes color management for presses.

Neither of us went to college, and both of us were home schooled.  Are we the most successful people in the world?  Hardly.  But we had similar dreams at this age, and they helped to where we are today.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Neither of us went to college, and both of us were home schooled. Are we the most successful people in the world? Hardly. But we had similar dreams at this age, and they helped to where we are today.


 

And thats good for the both of you. I truly mean that.

The difference here, is that it doesn't sound like you two were snot nosed, know nothing know it all brats that wanted to learn to run before you crawled..... Then when someone tried to steer you in a more forgiving direction, you probably didn't get all ass stung and start throwing around insults. Since after all, she/he really is better than the lot of us.... just ask her/him.... she/he'll tell you.....

But then again, the OP has been trolling since post one, so this is kind of a moot point. Those of us that have seen it for what is is are having some fun, the rest are still wagging fingers and scolding us for doing it.


_*GOD*_ I love the intrawebs. :hug::



:lmao:


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone here play dominos? I enjoy Chinese food.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 11, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > I make a motion to rename this thread "how to make ignorant comments about home schooler's, while arguing with teenagers" .
> ...




Well, if you want one from you...

"Being young and homeschooled, I think this might be your first big dose of reality. Here it comes........."

Being young has everything to do with needing a dose of reality.  Being homeschooled has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Does anyone here play dominos? I enjoy Chinese food.


 
No.  But I have an uncle who was in prision who is really good at playing dominos, and my neighbor eats a lot of chinese food.

Does that count?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 11, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > Neither of us went to college, and both of us were home schooled. Are we the most successful people in the world? Hardly. But we had similar dreams at this age, and they helped to where we are today.
> ...



Heh...well I'm just saying, the parents have more to do with that than the schooling IMO.

And I'm not saying the OP isn't misguided at all...or that the advice here is bad.  Just that the home schooling isn't the factor.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > MichiganFarts said:
> ...


 
Thanks so much for the clairfication.  I had NO IDEA what you could have been referencing...... seeing as Is so ignant n' ****.  :er:

:greenpbl:


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 11, 2011)

No, no that's ignorant! 




Thread derailed. For the millionth time.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 11, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Thanks so much for the clairfication.  I had NO IDEA what you could have been referencing...... seeing as Is so ignant n' ****.  :er:
> 
> :greenpbl:



It wasn't just you though...it was the vibe I was getting from the thread.

You asked though...so that's why I targeted your post.


----------



## KAikens318 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh and....

VELOCIRAPTOR!!!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Just that the home schooling isn't the factor.


 

You don't know that. Just becuase you may have been properly adjusted during homeschooling doesn't mean that all people are.



(OOOOooooooo just dripping with ignance!) 




Oh yeah......


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 11, 2011)

Although I'm a troll too...so maybe we CAN deduce that home schoolers are prone to internet trolling!! :lmao:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2011)

Holy ****! 12 pages?

I bet we can hit 15!


----------



## Sbuxo (Feb 11, 2011)

e.rose said:


> :addpics:



omg. this is that one thread that this smiley is actually usable to!:lmao:


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 11, 2011)

Sbuxo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > :addpics:
> ...



There's actually a lot, but this one is definitely worthy.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 11, 2011)

I farted in the paper closet just now.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> I farted in the paper closet just now.



Seems to me, that's a serious fire hazard.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 11, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > I farted in the paper closet just now.
> ...


 
It's actually a large well ventilated room.

Egypt has won!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2011)

Village Idiot said:
			
		

> Egypt has won!



Seems to me, that's a serious fire hazard.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 11, 2011)

Sbuxo said:


> omg. this is that one thread that this smiley is actually usable to!:lmao:



I used it recently too...in the flirting thread in the OT...it's rising up in the smiley ranks!


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 11, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's really a large well ventilated room.

Farts have won!


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 11, 2011)

ROFL. This forum is great at times.


----------



## timlair (Feb 11, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> timlair said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



SERIOUSLY!? It's been TOOOO long! I'm excited now...


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow. Y'all got power-trolled!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2011)

This thread is a perfect example why hallucinogenic drugs should never be made legal.  :lmao:


----------



## JenKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol! 12 pages?! Too bad I was at work all day...


----------



## KmH (Feb 11, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> This thread is a perfect example why hallucinogenic drugs should never be made legal. :lmao:


 Albert Hoffman's birthday was exactly a month ago on 1/11/11. He died in 2008 at the age of 102.

Oh, for those that don't know Mr. Hofmann was the first person to synthesize Lysergic Acid Diethlyamide, ingest it and learn of its psychedelic effects (LSD).


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 11, 2011)

I want some


----------



## KmH (Feb 11, 2011)

Your photo? Or someone elses?


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 11, 2011)

one of my snap shots from Japan.


----------



## Kobegoat (Feb 11, 2011)

Practice and follow your dreams!


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 11, 2011)

This is still going?? lmao! Sweet snap shot in Japan thingsIsee!


----------



## Stoogley (Feb 12, 2011)

I probably should just shut up, but they do call me Stoogley
And I know I'm going to smacked around for this and told to lighten up...but anyway

I'm going to assume that the OP was legit...self-admittedly a young-mid teen wanting some knowledge and guidance.

Uh, she's a teenager...of course she's going to be naive.  of course she's going to be jumping ahead of herself.  of course she's going to be argumentative.  All to be expected and appropriate for her.

I'm sure some of you have kids...maybe even teens or once were teens.

The rest of the posters I would imagine are (mature?) adults, even professionals in some aspect of their lives, if not photography.  

Not too sure that ***** slapping her was the way to give her a little guidance and direction and encouragement.  And then there was the afterbirth.

Was her dreams and ambition stifled...likely not.  Did she learn about dealing with people in the photo community...probably.

Anyway, just some thoughts.   

So, bring it on, let me have it.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 12, 2011)

Stoogley said:


> So, bring it on, let me have it.


 
Here you go! Its all yours.

"IT"


----------



## Rit (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my... a good read to start your day! 

I don't know what would be worse, that the OP was really 12 years old and just doesn't get it. or that the OP was 'pretending' to be 12 years old and trolling, or any combination I guess.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 12, 2011)

HOW is this still going on????


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 12, 2011)

Aimed at Stoogley, Im telling Biden to go find you.


----------



## RealityCaptured (Feb 12, 2011)

Subscribing for tips. My dinosaur won't sit still and I don't think I have enough "likes" on my Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reality-Captured/170742729625861


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone can be a professional.
All it takes is for someone to pay for your pictures.
Photographic skill and equipment is secondary.

Back in my teens I had a newspaper paying me to take photos. I had a Canon T-70, Astro 35-70mm and Astro 75-200mm (Astro camera store branded lenses) ... my first SLR. I shot everything in Auto ... and yes the images sucked but they bought them because they didn't need anything more than that (or pay for a better photographer).


----------



## Chatty721 (Feb 12, 2011)

Start with asking family and friends if you could take their pictures and like everyone is saying, build a portfolio.  You seriously can't just "Go into business" it doesn't work that way!!  Once you have a good handle on what you're doing you can start charging people like $35 bucks for a shoot and stuff, but no where near starting an actual business!  There is a TON of money and paperwork and legal stuff to owning your own business that you wouldn't be able to do considering you aren't even "Of driving age yet."


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 12, 2011)

e.rose said:


> HOW is this still going on????



I was just wondering the same thing...


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 12, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > HOW is this still going on????
> ...


 

I'll take a stab at it......

BECAUSE YOU KEEP POSTING IN IT!!!

How's that?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 12, 2011)

OoooooooooOOOOOO!!!!!

Just one more page!!!

Come on, we can do it!!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 12, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 12, 2011)

Hay guise


----------



## Davor (Feb 12, 2011)

Woot im Supporting Member . Go TPF!


----------



## CCericola (Feb 12, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> Anyone can be a professional.
> All it takes is for someone to pay for your pictures.
> Photographic skill and equipment is secondary.
> 
> Back in my teens I had a newspaper paying me to take photos. I had a Canon T-70, Astro 35-70mm and Astro 75-200mm (Astro camera store branded lenses) ... my first SLR. I shot everything in Auto ... and yes the images sucked but they bought them because they didn't need anything more than that (or pay for a better photographer).



Let me guess. You were the only one to get those pictures of Spiderman for the paper!


----------



## JenKat (Feb 12, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> OoooooooooOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Just one more page!!!
> 
> Come on, we can do it!!


 
Almost there!


----------



## white (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm posting in this thread.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 12, 2011)

Real photographers can correctly operate cameras older than their parents.

and if you're asking whether or not you should go pro, you're not ready.

now for some further thread derailing


----------



## pharmakon (Feb 12, 2011)

And that's 9 minutes shy of an hour of my life I'll never get back...  I can't believe I just read every single post.


----------



## Davor (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ but worth the amusement


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 12, 2011)

pharmakon said:


> And that's 9 minutes shy of an hour of my life I'll never get back...  I can't believe I just read every single post.



It'll be worse in a day or 2 when you come back so you can catch up on anything you might have missed since last time. It'll happen, I promise.


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 12, 2011)

DerekSalem said:


> pharmakon said:
> 
> 
> > And that's 9 minutes shy of an hour of my life I'll never get back... I can't believe I just read every single post.
> ...


 

Toooo funny!


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats why photos make it better; less reading.


----------



## Sbuxo (Feb 12, 2011)

DerekSalem said:


> pharmakon said:
> 
> 
> > And that's 9 minutes shy of an hour of my life I'll never get back...  I can't believe I just read every single post.
> ...



i do this!:thumbup::lmao:


----------



## Davor (Feb 12, 2011)

Stephen.C said:


> Thats why photos make it better; less reading.




As bad as that image looks, it made me laugh


----------



## photocist (Feb 12, 2011)

i need to contribute to this thread:


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 12, 2011)

HAHA I have not seen that before! So great!


----------



## photocist (Feb 12, 2011)

and this one fits the bill too well:


----------



## Davor (Feb 13, 2011)

^ good one :lmao: , the best part is, i can imagine him saying this in that voice of his


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Feb 13, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> So if you guys have to fart at work, do you bust ass in the middle of a billion cubicles or do you go some place private. Ooops, gotta run to the server room. BRB!


 
In the middle of a billion cubicles.... but I don't just do the random crop dusting.... my target is always planned in advance.  Maybe I saw you not refill the coffee pot... maybe you took the last Snickers out of the vending machine, maybe I had to walk through your could of stink while standing right next to the door on your smoke break.... Could be a lot of things.  But hear me, you.   If you piss me off at some point during the day, a cloud of stink WILL waft into your office sooner or later.

Now, I'm only on page 8.... so I have to get back to reading.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Feb 13, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Now, I'm only on page 8.... so I have to get back to reading.


 
I wish someone would have told me not to bother.


----------



## Ginu (Feb 13, 2011)

Cant believe this troll is still going on...


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2011)

Page 15! :chatty: Stolen, copyrighted images posted everywhere! 

It's devolved into a real mess. :lmao:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 13, 2011)

I can just smell page 16........  We're SoooooOOOOOOOOO close!!!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 13, 2011)

:cheers: Woohoo, come on page 16!

...Procrastination obviously leads me to really useful things.


----------



## New Hampshire (Feb 13, 2011)

Deer The Foto Fourem.  I am 6 years old and want to starrt a bizyness as a kewel fotografer of paint drying becuz I won a foto contesst and someone once towld me there is a market for paint drying fotos.  I have a real kewel webcam that I used to compeet against pro fotografers and I WON!  So cleerly I am pro two.  How do I start making a name for myshelf without posting any fotos on the net of my work and with no monee?


----------



## quiddity (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 13, 2011)

*Ok people keep moving, nothing to see here.*


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 13, 2011)

Posting in a troll thread


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 13, 2011)

Next


----------



## phototopainting (Feb 13, 2011)

1, Make a website
2, Take some Photo
3, Promote you website.


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 13, 2011)

Page 16 awwww yeahhhh


----------



## vtf (Feb 13, 2011)

NSFW-adult oriented




Can't beat Austin for a little fun.


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 13, 2011)

Hahah, ive never seen that before! Hilarious!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 14, 2011)

e.rose said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > How about posting so of your shots so we can se what stage you are at
> ...


Dito^^^^    :addpics:


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 14, 2011)

ok i read just about all the post on the first page and clearly lydia is not ready ppl here are tryingto tell her things and shes not taking it as advice. i didn't want to read all threw 14+pages because i have a feeling its a just the same. well i frome what i read on the first page all the response are right u sound like your not ready. and its what you do with what you got thats makes you good . like i said i didnt feel like reading every post so if u haven't already just take a couple photos of the "livestock" that your talking about. but really its not as easy as it sounds to go pro .


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Feb 14, 2011)

timlair said:


> sugo said:
> 
> 
> > timlair said:
> ...





By all means, let me force my children into a church, so they can later hate me for it.  I am the only one of my mother's 7 children that went to public school.  I'm also the only one with a job, drivers license, and doing something other than playing video games all day.  And before you ask, the others are old enough to drive.  They are the most socially awkward kids in the world.  The bottom line is, that even if home schooled kids can be socialized, they still miss out on other things.  Public school teaches responsibility that will pay off later in life.  It teaches things like punctuality.  

P.S.  I can't believe I just read 16 pages of this garbage, but some of the people on here are just too funny to ignore


----------

